# Husband's Co-worker thoughts?



## ak41 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am worried about my husbands work friend. He is much younger than my husband in his 20's we are in our 30's. He has a totally different personality. He is confident, ****y, irrogant, my husband is more soft, low self of steem, type. Well since this co worker started and they got close I have noticed a change in my husband. 

He has started distancing himself from me. He calls me less, if we aren't getting along he is less caring, he is more cold, he just seems not like himself, he will talk to me like I'm a guy, and he doesn't talk to me much anymore because I think he is talking to him all the time. And I believe he tells him everything that is going on with us and I think he is getting bad relationship advice from him.

I have tried to talk to him and he tells me I don't talk to anyone about anything and I know that isn't true. I just don't know what to do because he seems enamoured with this co-worker, I think because he portrays the personality my husband doesn't have. Any thoughts?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It could be your husband admires this guy and is testing the waters with you. My suggestion is if your husband treats you in any ways you find unacceptable you call him on it. I think it's important with relationships to establish boundaries early on. If you let it go the resentment builds in you and it becomes more difficult for your partner to change their behaviour accordingly.


----------

